# Arthur Hildersham: A prayer for the hearing of the word



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 19, 2020)

In Northern Ireland, churches may recommence holding ordinary public worship services from 29 June. This prayer from Arthur Hildersham seems most appropriate for those who will listen to the public preaching of the word of God for the first time in possibly 15 weeks [1]:

Thy Word (O Lord) is holy and pure, as is thine own Majesty, and being sincerely preached, worketh either to the salvation or condemnation of the hearers. And we all that are here assembled before thee at this time, are of uncircumcised hearts and ears: utterly unworthy by reason of that sin, wherein we were conceived and borne; and of those actual transgressions that we have multiplied against thy Majesty, in thought, word and deed, from our first being, until this present hour; once to set foot into thy Temple or to hear thy Word at all. Utterly unfit and unable by reason of our custom in sin, and the hardness of our hearts to profit by it, when as we hear it.

So that (Lord) we are at this time in danger, to be unprofitable hearers of thy holy Word, and by being unprofitable bearers of the same, we are in danger of thy heavy displeasure. Yet forasmuch as it hath pleased thee in mercy to command us this exercise, to appoint it to be the only ordinary means, whereby thou wilt work Faith and repentance in thy children, and the principal means whereby thou wilt increase them, to promise also graciously that thou wilt accompany the outward ministry of thy Word, with the inward grace and blessing of thy Spirit, in the hearts of them that shall be reverently and faithfully exercised in the same: ...

For more, see Arthur Hildersham: A prayer for the hearing of the word.

[1] For the last few weeks some churches have been able to hold drive-in services. I have been to three such meetings at Ballygowan Free Presbyterian Church on Sabbath evenings, and one in Carryduff Presbyterian Church on a Tuesday night (the latter has not been able to hold such services on the Lord's Day for various reasons).

Reactions: Like 2 | Praying 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jun 19, 2020)

That's wonderful you have been able to attend services. How far of a drive are those churches for you? 

Also thank you for the prayer, I have been hoping to find some resources on fostering sincerity in worship. I just listened to a sermon by Rev. Gavin Beers on that subject, and it is a highly convicting thing to hear about the weightiness of worshipping in spirit and sincerity.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 19, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> That's wonderful you have been able to attend services. How far of a drive are those churches for you?



Both of them are about 5 miles away from home.


----------

